# How To Run Windows on a Mac



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I have a Mac and would like to download a program for a home business that is only available in Windows. I've read that I can use Bootcamp or some other products to run Windows, but my main concern is about safety from viruses, worms, etc. I've also read that some people buy an inexpensive Windows based computer just for running programs like the one I want, that only work on Windows. Any suggestions? If I can run Windows on my mac without getting infected with something, I'd like to go that route, but if it's risky, I could get a cheap windows computer, maybe used. ???

Thanks!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

You need to get a free virtualizer, like VirtualBox.

https://www.virtualbox.org/

Installing VirtualBox for OS X creates an environment where you can install Windows, either from an install DVD or from an .iso file. When you want to use Windows just click the VirtualBox icon to start it. It doesn't need to run when you don't need Windows.

Install Avast Free antivirus and you'll be safe.


----------



## audrey77 (May 15, 2018)

Personally I used Parallels Desktop, but this virtualizer is not free. However as far as I know it is faster than VirtualBox.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I think it 'all depends'. How powerful is your current computer and what are hardware requirements to run your buisiness program?

Running one operating system on top of another going to take more computing power than running it natively. 

I dont have a Mac, but what I have found convenient for my needs is to just boot second operating system from a usb SSD. And yes windows can boot from external drive. How hard this is to do on a MAC, I have no idea. Whether Apple tries to make this as painful as possible like M$ does???

Also are you intending to buy a retail copy of windows or download copy from M$ website and run it unactivated or ??? If you intend to buy a retail copy, it may indeed be cheaper just to buy a used windows computer that already comes with copy. Again though depends on requirements of program you want to run. Can it run ok on low end computer or do you need equivalent of gaming computer or ????


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> I think it 'all depends'. How powerful is your current computer and what are hardware requirements to run your buisiness program?
> 
> Running one operating system on top of another going to take more computing power than running it natively.


Just make sure there's enough memory and it should be fine. Remember that you're running two operating systems at the same time so that's going to require more memory.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

So sorry for my delay in getting back here. Thank you all so much for taking the time to explain and help! I discovered that I had BootCamp already in my computer. Just needed to install it. But, it required that I purchase Windows. $$$. Wasn't worth it to me just to be able to run this one program that would help me organize a soapmaking business. It keeps track of recipes, but also keeps track of my costs and inventory. I can do all this by hand, but it is tedious. So I dug out an old Windows based laptop, cleaned it out, installed Avast free version, and then purchased and downloaded the soapmaking program. I don't have to go online with that computer now that the program is installed, except for occasional updates for the software. It's a little inconvenient in some ways to use a different laptop for this, but beats having to pay the $100 or so to install windows, and it will avoid any problems with running two operating systems on my Mac. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Using a vintage laptop is probably as good of a solution as any. Good luck to you.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)




----------

